# Where you are, there is home



## ArdraFae

Hey everyone!

I know you've all heard this, but I'm learning a new language... Surprise, it's Tagalog!

I met this guy (again, surprise) and he and I are wonderful together.  What I want to know its first is how do I say: "Where you are, there is home." and secondly how does sentence structure work for Tagalog?  Totally opposite ends of the spectrum I know but there you have it.  lol


----------



## Pinyot

"Where you are, there is home." Is that another way of saying "you are home wherever you are"?

If it is then the translation would be:
_Kung nasaan ka man, naroon ang tahanan mo._

_Kung _- if
_Nasaan_/_saan _- where
_Ka _- you (you are)
_Man _- stresses nasaan

If(_kung_) + where(_nasaan_) + _man _- wherever
If(_kung_) + who(_sino_) + _man _- whoever

Wherever + You/you are(_ka_) - Wherever you are
Whoever + You/you are(_ka_) - Whover you are

_Naroon _- there
_Ang _- is/am/was
_Tahanan _- home (can be abstract)
_Bahay _- house (structure)
_Mo _- you/your(s)

There(_naroon_) + is(_ang_) + home(_tahanan_) + your(_mo_) - There is home/there is your home

Where you are, there is home.
_Nasaan ka man, naroon ang tahanan._


----------



## Qcumber

Ang táhánan mó ay kung násaán ká.

Is that a correct alternative?


----------



## Pinyot

Yes. It's simple and precise. I just added a little drama to the sentence. LOL


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> Yes. It's simple and precise. I just added a little drama to the sentence. LOL


Thanks a lot, Pinyot. I feel I am growing more confident in Tagalog.


----------

